# Oppo clipping



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you guys anything about the oppo players clipping signals? Have you experienced this? I saw somewhere that this a known condition and wondering if anyone here has experienced this. This image is supposed to be a capture of two signals. One from an oppo, and the other a cheap Sony (iirc).


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Do you guys anything about the oppo players clipping signals? Have you experienced this? I saw somewhere that this a known condition and wondering if anyone here has experienced this. This image is supposed to be a capture of two signals. One from an oppo, and the other a cheap Sony (iirc).


 Maybe I'm dumb but in laymen's terms what does that mean exactly? As in clipping and distortion from the speakers? I've been eyeing the Oppo 103.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Do you guys anything about the oppo players clipping signals? Have you experienced this? I saw somewhere that this a known condition and wondering if anyone here has experienced this. This image is supposed to be a capture of two signals. One from an oppo, and the other a cheap Sony (iirc).


Colorful graphs! The one's on the left look like spectrograms. There are two of those for each player. The top ones look like alternate representations of the bigger ones. The vertically oriented graphs on the right look like amplitude waveforms. The Oppo's waveform is severely compressed (no dynamic range). 

Hard to tell if the "clipping" is software or hardware related just from those images. What model Oppo is it. Which output are you measuring? Is the signal bitstream or PCM? Is this a trick question?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well Jeff, I'm not 100% sure. I stumbled on this at data-bass while looking at screen caps of different scenes. It seems to be only related to the LFE channel, and is somehow caused by the oppo internally. The part that wasn't clear was, as you asked, was there distortion. The other thing is that when it clips/cuts off the signal dynamics, does it introduce distortion, or just toss away those parts of the signal, and therefore lose the dynamics? Still looking.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Well Jeff, I'm not 100% sure. I stumbled on this at data-bass while looking at screen caps of different scenes. It seems to be only related to the LFE channel, and is somehow caused by the oppo internally. The part that wasn't clear was, as you asked, was there distortion. The other thing is that when it clips/cuts off the signal dynamics, does it introduce distortion, or just toss away those parts of the signal, and therefore lose the dynamics? Still looking.


 Hmm…ok. That sounds bad especially for such highly regarded machines.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought so too. That's kinda why it stood out to me. Keep you posted.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Well Jeff, I'm not 100% sure. I stumbled on this at data-bass while looking at screen caps of different scenes. It seems to be only related to the LFE channel, and is somehow caused by the oppo internally. The part that wasn't clear was, as you asked, was there distortion. The other thing is that when it clips/cuts off the signal dynamics, does it introduce distortion, or just toss away those parts of the signal, and therefore lose the dynamics? Still looking.


Hope this isn't a dumb question. What if the capture was of a rocket-engine blast. That would explain the maxed-out scale and/or minimum dynamics. I guess I don't understand if anyone has listened to the passage on their own system. Do we have any info on that? I'd like to try it for myself, especially since I have an Oppo (not to defend it, but to help analyze the problem).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Hope this isn't a dumb question. What if the capture was of a rocket-engine blast. That would explain the maxed-out scale and/or minimum dynamics. I guess I don't understand if anyone has listened to the passage on their own system. Do we have any info on that? I'd like to try it for myself, especially since I have an Oppo (not to defend it, but to help analyze the problem).


 Lou, good question. I'll try to find the link. Or if you've time, the "other" forum, and data-bass.com have a few threads. I may not have dug deep enough yet. I do know on rocket blasts etc, they do clip intentionally to replicate how our ears "clip ". Btw, I copied the image from DB. Btw, I think you'd be justified to defend also.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I have an Oppo 103 and I have watched interstellar a few times with it and I can't say I've noticed any clipping. Then again unless your taking some measurements like in the pic posted you probably won't hear it anyways unless your really looking for it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks mike. One report I saw said using pcm was a fix for the clipping. What are you set to? As far as playback, I'm not sure if it would present as distortion, or just meh. Lack of full dynamics. I'm still digging. I just found it very surprising, so I thought I'd check with my people here. Btw, loved your sub build. Sad to see that driver barfed out. She's ok now?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm set to bitstream but I'm not positive. Yeah I was bummed about the subs and it was completely my fault but everything is totally fine with them and better than ever now that I have them eq'd properly. Can't complain about being flat to nearly 10hz at 121db and that's with the UMIK1 at 12 feet from the subs! My room is near 8000cu ft as well so that's a lot of oomph for that large of space. Sorry to hijack! I'll check my settings on the Oppo and reply back when as soon as I can


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mike0206 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm set to bitstream but I'm not positive. Yeah I was bummed about the subs and it was completely my fault but everything is totally fine with them and better than ever now that I have them eq'd properly. Can't complain about being flat to nearly 10hz at 121db and that's with the UMIK1 at 12 feet from the subs! My room is near 8000cu ft as well so that's a lot of oomph for that large of space. Sorry to hijack! I'll check my settings on the Oppo and reply back when as soon as I can


 flat to 10hz, is awesome. Especially at 121db! Great job. Ok. I'll stop the highjack too. Lol


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I did some testing and I can't verify that the oppo is clipping or not. All I know is that for the majority of chapter 17 on Interstellar on my system playing through the Oppo 103 my SPL meter is sitting between 95-110 through the whole thing. My inuke6000 is showing 3 lights up on each channel for a very long time during the low rumble in that chapter. I can't hear any distortion myself other than the famed muffled dialogue of the movie in general. Hope this sheds a little bit of light on the subject from an amateur point of view.


----------

